# Our Ragdoll cat babies :-))



## soniamckay (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi all...I'm new here so bear with me if photos do not show first time round...here's a picture of all our babies together (we have 6 ... 3 girls and 3 boys)...I remember when we got our first boy, I was reading a forum similar to this and someone wrote that ragdolls were addictive...I laughed about it at the time only to end up with 6 myself!!! 









all_our_cats | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow gorgeous, what are there names, how old are they,_


----------



## soniamckay (Nov 3, 2011)

THANK YOU! 

From left to right, Nelson, Eliott, Daisy, Bella (at the back), Shaydie & Tarik
Tarik & Bella are both just under 3 years old, they are the mum & dad, then we have Nelson who's 1.5 yrs old from the first litter and Eliott, Daisy and Shaydie, 1 year old from the second and last litter.

Here's some individual photos of all of them...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_sadly i cant see the pics, but i do love the names,:thumbup:,:thumbup:_


----------



## soniamckay (Nov 3, 2011)

I've uploaded the photos onto the photo gallery but somehow, cannot manage to include them in my posts...any idea where I'm going wrong?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

To attach a photo to a post click on the little paperclip which will bring up another window to upload from your computer click on 'browse' find the picture you want left click on picture and then upload, once uploaded close the window click on the paperclip again and then click on the uploaded image - you should then have your photo in your post 


i just looked in your gallery, they are stunning,:thumbup:,:thumbup:


----------



## soniamckay (Nov 3, 2011)

thanks for that....let me try...


----------



## soniamckay (Nov 3, 2011)

And finally, Shaydie ...I think it worked this time?


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

stunining cats. can i ask you what breed is the third one.
its so like my new baby button who i got as a moggy and everyone says what breed is it, hes soooo gorgeous, but hes so like the one in the third pic.
thanks.
michelle x


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

sorry dummy i am, its in the title, everyone says mine is a birman, esp vets.
michelle x


----------



## soniamckay (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey!...thanks! 

Well, the Ragdoll cats came about in the 1960's by the mixture of the birman cat and another long-haired cat (non-pedigree) to create the Ragdoll breed so that might explain the similarities . The nice thing with this breed (apart from their such wonderful nature) is the variety of colours and patterns you can get from them (although all are white when born).

I'd love to see a picture of your furry baby!

Here's a picture of Bella's litter shortly after they were born..
View attachment 77387

x


----------



## soniamckay (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry...previous attachment didn't work!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Sonia and welcome

Cute furries! Did you breed them all? Do you have a prefix

They are addictive - I totally agree.:thumbup:


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

harrys_mum said:


> stunining cats. can i ask you what breed is the third one.
> its so like my new baby button who i got as a moggy and everyone says what breed is it, hes soooo gorgeous, but hes so like the one in the third pic.
> thanks.
> michelle x


i can't believe yours is a muggy she looks like my kami who is a ragdoll for some reason doesn't have her coat yet but yours could also be a snowshoe have a peek Snowshoe Cat Society


----------



## soniamckay (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you China Blue! 

Yes....I acquired Dad first and kept in touch with the breeder and then she told me about a 6 month old girl she still had...I couldn't resist myself! so Bella came along....didn't have any initial plans in having any litters at first but thought it was a shame not to have at least one litter given their lovely nature...Bella made me proud of 8 beautiful kittens, 4 of which are with a couple of very good friends of mine and the others are with me....all my males have now been done and, as none of them go outdoors, there's no chance of any other litters coming along...I registered my litters under my breeder name of Europacats...

Here's a photo of Milo in his new home (Nelson's brother from Bella's first litter of 2)








And here's another one of Nelson, his brother that is with us..








How about you...are you an active ragdoll breeder?


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello Sonia, nice to see new people around here (in fact I'm just as new )

Wonderful cats you've kept away from us, they don't seem to be kittens any more  Lovely pictures!

Rags are some of my favourite (but don't tell anyone about it)


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

harrys_mum said:


> sorry dummy i am, its in the title, everyone says mine is a birman, esp vets.
> michelle x


can we have an update of buttons and see for ourselves?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

soniamckay said:


> Thank you China Blue!
> 
> Yes....I acquired Dad first and kept in touch with the breeder and then she told me about a 6 month old girl she still had...I couldn't resist myself! so Bella came along....didn't have any initial plans in having any litters at first but thought it was a shame not to have at least one litter given their lovely nature...Bella made me proud of 8 beautiful kittens, 4 of which are with a couple of very good friends of mine and the others are with me....all my males have now been done and, as none of them go outdoors, there's no chance of any other litters coming along...I registered my litters under my breeder name of Europacats...
> 
> ...


are you in this country as i have never heard of your prefix.
was dad initially bought as a pet?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

soniamckay said:


> Thank you China Blue!
> 
> Yes....I acquired Dad first and kept in touch with the breeder and then she told me about a 6 month old girl she still had...I couldn't resist myself! so Bella came along....didn't have any initial plans in having any litters at first but thought it was a shame not to have at least one litter given their lovely nature...Bella made me proud of 8 beautiful kittens, 4 of which are with a couple of very good friends of mine and the others are with me....all my males have now been done and, as none of them go outdoors, there's no chance of any other litters coming along...I registered my litters under my breeder name of Europacats...
> 
> ...


Yes, been breeding in a very small way for 7 years now. I only have one entire girl now - all the rest of my crew are neuters


----------



## soniamckay (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi Jenny,

I'm in Gibraltar (Europe), hence the name Europacats...however, only registered as a breeder to get my 2 litters registered...do not intend to continue breeding. As to my boy, breeder was selling him as a show cat but I ultimately bought him as a pet not intending to breed him initially..he is now neutered

This is daddy Tarik when we first brought him over..















And this is mummy Bella before we brought her..whilst still with the breeder..


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

here are latest pics of button, will love to know your opinions,
thanks,








.








.








.
michellexx


----------



## soniamckay (Nov 3, 2011)

AWWWWWW.....what a cutie!!! :thumbup:

Although not a purebred, it certainly looks like she's (is buttons a she?) got some birman in her possibly given her lovely blue eyes and the darkness around her nose...you never know, she might have some ragdoll in her instead ...whichever way...she is a lovely pretty little thing...cherish her


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow they are all stunning, I'm in love :001_wub:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

its a he,
michelle x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Would say Button has more of a Snowshoey look about him but OMG what a heartbreaker! He is gorgeous.


----------

